# Your free now Midnight



## Voldii (Apr 6, 2012)

Midnight was pts yesterday, he was going to be 8 in June. I'd planned to make him a cake (edible for rabbits) for his next birthday. It was so sudden. He lost all movement in his back legs when i found him. I rang the vets and had him on my knee for a couple of hours, when I put him on the grass he tried to drag himself away to see his friends. It broke my heart. Seeing him on the vets table, his eyes black, without hope, I knew it's what he wanted.

He's buried under his favourite tree. He didnt get a peaceful death dying in his sleep I always wanted for him, his spine gave up and he had a painful few hours till he could finally rest. He survived lots of things. I'll miss him forever.  :innocent

I'll add a picture soon


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. :feelbetter::rip::rainbow:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry. He knew you stopped his suffering as soon as you could because you loved him.


----------



## Voldii (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you. I was there with him to the end


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 6, 2012)

It is hard to let them go. You gave him the ultimate act of love by ending his pain. Binky free little man.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 6, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. Though it hurts now, you did the right thing by your beloved Midnight. The most unselfish act you can do. Letting them go.

May these memories of your Beloved Midnight turn from sorrow to loving memories.

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2012)

Goodbye little man and rest in peace. Our hearts go out to you as it's hard enough having to say goodbye under better circumstance.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 9, 2012)

So sorry about your little Midnight. I had a similar thing happen to my Mini rex Speckles 3 or 4 years back.

You really did the most loving thing possible letting him go. 

Binky Free Midnight :rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 9, 2012)

So terribly sorry about your sweet Midnight  He sounds like he was a wonderful bunny and had a great life with you and his friends. It's hard to lose a bunny so suddenly. Hopefully he did not suffer and couldn't feel the spinal issue. Binky free, Midnight!! You will be missed.


----------



## Voldii (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for your kind words, I thought I'd share a few pictures of Midnight.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing those pics. What a sweet face. 

Again, my heartfelt condolences for your loss. Hoping in time when you look at that face sweet memories are there instead of sad ones. 

You did right by that little guy. And IMHO, he knew it.

K


----------



## Voldii (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Karen. I do smile at the pictures now, I just miss him still  Brought some flowers for his grave, the rain and hailstone killed them today. I'll have to buy some more now. Or maybe I'll plant him a blossom tree.


----------



## Samara (Apr 10, 2012)

:hearts:


----------



## HEM (Apr 25, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Midnght, he was a cute lil' guy.
Just think of the fact that you shared almost 8 years with him.


----------



## haylz83 (May 7, 2012)

Midnight was adorable and always will be alive in your heart. My condolences to you...
I can only hope to share 8 years with my little buns. :rainbow:


----------



## Voldii (May 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone  He was one spoilt little bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2012)

As all should be--he looked just like our little boy "Stew". He only made it to 4 as he had a lot of health issues and was at the vets every other month. We miss our cute little man too. Rest in Peace.


----------

